# Anyone know what this 12V socket is called?



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone tell me what this type of 12V socket is called?


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Yozz

Your link doesnt work :?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yozz,
The link took me to a picture of a penguin 8O


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

link doesnt work (well not for me)


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> Yozz,
> The link took me to a picture of a penguin 8O


Me too!! Something about resizing thumbnails I think?? :? :? :roll:

Cheers

Chris


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

I've uploaded it now so hopefully can be seen


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I think it's a tv aerial socket


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

Its just a 12V caravan/Mhome socket, dont know official name though :?


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aha!! I know that the two pin plug that fits into that type of socket is called an Edison plug (2 pin) 12v DC but not sure if the socket is called an Edison socket?? I have seen them at various caravan accessory shops though! Sorry I can't be more specific than that!  

Cheers

Chris


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been looking for an adaptor that will plug into the socket with a ciggy lighter socket on the other end. I've managed to find plugs for it but no adaptor.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've never seen an adapter like you propose . . I guess you'll have to make one with a short length of appropriate wire.


----------



## 115015 (Jul 31, 2008)

If you buy a cigar lighter extension and cut the male end off you can wire one of those plugs on no probs  You can buy the plug from most caravan eccesories shops


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

yozz said:


> I've been looking for an adaptor that will plug into the socket with a ciggy lighter socket on the other end. I've managed to find plugs for it but no adaptor.


Try this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12-VOLT-2-PIN...ItemQQimsxZ20090326?IMSfp=TL090326119003r5865


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

yozz said:


> I've been looking for an adaptor that will plug into the socket with a ciggy lighter socket on the other end. I've managed to find plugs for it but no adaptor.


I bought one from my local Lowdham Caravans so should definitely be available from most caravan/camping supplies shops.

JohnW


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I had one, called it Sydney

Dave p


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It is a CLIPSAL socket.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

As fitted to Swift group caravans and motorhomes. Try any Swift dealer. At one time it was the most commonly used 12V socket in UK caravans.
Gerry


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

I looked for one a couple of years ago without success. In the end I bought a plug on its own from a C'van/MH accessory shop plus a cigar lighter extension lead. I cut the cable to suit removing the cigar lighter plug and fitted the flat pin plug instead. You can cut the lead as short or as long as you need. The only thing to remember is polarity, check which pin of the flat pin socket is the positive and connect the cable core from the centre pin of the cigar socket to the mating flat pin on the plug. Check polarity of cigar socket again after making the connections as sods law says you will get distracted during checking and connecting (Do you want a cup of tea, dear? Yes please! Well make one for while your'e at it.) you know what I mean.


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Youv'e had several responses while I was tryping mine, and I missed a word out.
Just one thing to watch is the current rating, make sure it has suitably sized cable and is rated for any load if you use any appliance taking over a few amps.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*12v Socket*

I've got one! I think it came from "Norwich Camping & Leisure" at Blofield or it might have been "Greentrees" at Dereham..


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow thanks for the response folks. I'll pop in to a Swift dealer next time I'm passing and hopefully get one. If not I'll have a go at making my own up. Loving this website


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yozz you are loving this web site. 8O Are you nuts
we are all insane
Dave p


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Yozz

I have just been out to my garage and found Clipsal plug to cigar socket adaptor I have spare. 
Used to use it on my previous m/h but it is now redundant. 
It has hardly been used, yours gratis if you want to give me a postal address.
Just be mindful of the polarity if you modify it.

Regards
Groucho


----------



## groucho (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Yozz

I have just been out to my garage and found Clipsal plug to cigar socket adaptor I have spare. 
Used to use it on my previous m/h but it is now redundant. 
It has hardly been used, yours gratis if you want to give me a postal address.
Just be mindful of the polarity if you modify it.

Regards
Groucho


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi, according to 'O'Leary motorhomes, the socket is called, 'A Clipsol 12 volt Architrave socket',,,,,,, have a look at O'Leary's.
Jack


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

groucho said:


> Hi Yozz
> 
> I have just been out to my garage and found Clipsal plug to cigar socket adaptor I have spare.
> Used to use it on my previous m/h but it is now redundant.
> ...


Hi Groucho

Sorry for not replying sooner but I've just got back from a weekend trip. That's a really kind offer but I've now got one. Maybe if there's someone else reading this who needs one they could contact you?

Thanks again for your generosity.


----------

